# Funding petition Media and Updates



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8027863.stm


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

oooooooooooooo here it is lmao


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol bless ya you crazy girl


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi sorry to pop in. Was that you Kara? If so, well done. I totally support you and what you are doing.

Good luck to you and your petition xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya shrimper

you are very welcome to pop in, yep that was me, jule and the rest of the girls from this section

the support we are receiving is amazing , please sign the petiton

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

there have been a few problem with the e petition, wales can't even get that right lol

/links


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant seem to register in full which I need to do to sign. Will keep trying.

Well done to you all though. I was referred myself yesterday for IVF with my DH and as of today in my area we get three fresh cycles on the NHS and up to three FET. Plus a choice from five clinics in our area, not just the one we were limited to before.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any luck in signing yet? will pm you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i gonna try again tomorrow.. hope it works


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool let me know hunni


----------

